# Numéro de série vente MAC BOOK PRO



## pakanono (30 Août 2011)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.


J'ai une petite question, je possède un mac book pro 15" d'Avril 2011 et je souhaite le vendre. je met donc l'annonce sur internet et un acheteur potentiel me demande le numéro de série du mac pour voir les caractéristiques techniques?

Cela se fait-il? peux-t-on faire autre chose avec le numéro de série?
Ayant failli me faire arnaquer quelque fois déjà pour ce produit par des acheteurs douteux, je ne voudrais pas que cela m'arrive véritablement.

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Sion (30 Août 2011)

Ne JAMAIS donner le serial à quelqu'un, à part à l'acheteur une fois la transaction terminée !


----------



## pakanono (30 Août 2011)

A bon? 

en quoi cela craint-il svp?

En tout cas merci de votre rapidité


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Août 2011)

pakanono a dit:


> A bon?
> 
> en quoi cela craint-il svp?
> 
> En tout cas merci de votre rapidité


Tu ne le donnes surtout pas&#8230;

Une fois acheté le nouveau propriétaire n'aura pas de mal à le trouver&#8230;

Par contre tu peux donner les informations concernant le modèle, la taille du DD et de la Ram, la vitesse processeur, le système fourni sur DVD, la carte graphique et autres broutilles&#8230;


----------



## nifex (30 Août 2011)

Pourquoi ne pas donner le numero de serie ? Qu'elles sont les risques ?

Perso je ne l'achetrais pas sans pouvoir faire un control avec le numero de serie...


----------



## ronanldx (30 Novembre 2011)

je pourrais avoir une reponce du message a nifex ? sa m'arrangerais ^^
je suis dans le meme cas que la question, principale !

merci


----------



## nifex (30 Novembre 2011)

Oui je ne comprend pas du tout pourquoi ne pas donner le numéro de série, ca permet uniquement au future acheteur de contrôler que tout soit en règle...

Quel est le risque ??? Car je n'en vois pas...


----------



## ronanldx (30 Novembre 2011)

je viens de me rensseigné auprés du tchat apple store, la personne peut unique aller voir les caractéristique !
donc au final aucun risque ....

me voila soulagé quand meme si je dois bradé mon mac lol....
pas grave, j'en racheterais un plus tard je pense ^^


----------

